# Outlander



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm reading Outlander, about half way through.  And I just have to say.....whew!  OMG, does such a man really exist


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  You'll want to check out our Outlander Book Klub!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<sigh> Jamie.....   

There is nobody like Jamie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I feel like I am going to be shot but....I am listening to Outlander and I am 18 hours in (it is 33 hours in all). I am enjoying the story but I feel like it went from interesting historical detail to lots of sex scenes interspersed with detailed recitations of whatever is going on. I feel like it is plodding along and I really hope for some more action and historical stuff. I can't say I am overwhelmed with the fabulous-ness of this book but the author has 15 more hours to win me  back over....

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I feel like I am going to be shot but....I am listening to Outlander and I am 18 hours in (it is 33 hours in all). I am enjoying the story but I feel like it went from interesting historical detail to lots of sex scenes interspersed with detailed recitations of whatever is going on. I feel like it is plodding along and I really hope for some more action and historical stuff. I can't say I am overwhelmed with the fabulous-ness of this book but the author has 15 more hours to win me back over....
> 
> L












That's okay, Leslie. Just one less for us to share Jamie with.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Are ALL of the books in this series as good?  I'm reading Outlander on my little Sony, because I got it free from the library, but I'm already thinking I need to buy this one to have on my Kindle.  Then my Kindle would be smokin' hot


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PG4003 said:


> Are ALL of the books in this series as good? I'm reading Outlander on my little Sony, because I got it free from the library, but I'm already thinking I need to buy this one to have on my Kindle. Then my Kindle would be smokin' hot


A lot of people like all the books. For me, Outlander was the best and the series went downhill from there. Don't get me wrong. I absolutely love Jamie and Claire, but I think DG could have (should have?) stopped after the third.

Leading the Outlander Book Club here on KB did give me a new perspective on the rest of the books and I enjoyed them more as we discussed them.

Feel free to browse through the discussions. If you post something, some of us will drop by and discuss it with you.

Betsy, I think you're never going to be able to archive the Club. Someone new is always discovering Jamie ... I mean ... Outlander.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, I'm with you. <ducking>

It was an o.k. book. . . .I've read many of similar genre that I enjoyed more. The first one was not enough to make me want to read the rest. Though the initial premise of random time travel is a unique twist. . . . . .


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Ann, what other similar books have you read?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

PG4003 said:


> I'm reading Outlander, about half way through. And I just have to say.....whew! OMG, does such a man really exist


--I wish!

It's a great unique book. I couldn't get through the next one though.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I am just about to start the first one in the series!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I was drawn to the Outlander series (the first book was called _Cross Stitch_ here in the UK!) by the time travel aspect of it, though I think that hasn't played quite such a large part in it as I thought it might. Nevertheless, I've enjoyed the books enough to continue to read the whole series and recently finished _An Echo In The Bone_ on my Kindle. (None of DG's other books are available on Kindle in the UK ) I've also listened to the audio books for the first few and really enjoyed experiencing it like that.

I also have the audio books for the entire Lord John series which I've enjoyed immensely, certainly as much as the main series. I have to say that Jeff Woodman, the actor reading those books, despite being an American, does the most amazing 18th century upper class Brit accent. He _is_ Lord John to me.

I bring this up because I think a lot of Outlander fans may not have bothered to read the LJ series and I urge you to do so, particularly in conjunction with _An Echo In The Bone_ *slight spoiler alert* as knowing the whole history of what went on many years before between John and Percy (Beauchamp) is a definite plus when reading _Echo_. I believe DG herself has said that she considers the LJ books to be an important part of the main story rather than a 'spin off'. Although they centre on John's life, they do give a different POV of Jamie at the instances where their lives meet. Personally, I look forward to each new LJ book as much as those in the main series.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If I only read/listen to Outlander, can I read the Lord John series and know what is going on? Or do I need to read more of the Outlander books? I asked about the LJ books ages ago and got a mixed reaction from the Outlander experts who inhabit these boards.  

L


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Leslie said:


> If I only read/listen to Outlander, can I read the Lord John series and know what is going on? Or do I need to read more of the Outlander books? I asked about the LJ books ages ago and got a mixed reaction from the Outlander experts who inhabit these boards.


I personally love the LJ books. They're basically sort of mystery adventure stories revolving around John himself and his life as an army office as well as with his family. They begin when he leaves Ardsmuir prison and goes back to London. So far they've only covered a few years of his life after that. If you've only read the first Outlander book, you won't have reached the part where John and Jamie's lives intersect again and so his mentions of Jamie and his circumstances might confuse / spoil you a bit. I'm trying to remember the sequence of events, but I think you'd be better to have read the first three books before you read the LJ series, just to be sure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lionspaw said:


> Ann, what other similar books have you read?


I liked Gertie's (Margaret Lake) _Ariana's Pride_ better.

I just finished _To Dance With Kings_ (Rosalind Laker)and enjoyed it more -- though it's a REALLY long book. . .still it doesn't bog down.

Honestly, I don't read historical romances that often. . . .used to much more when I was younger as it was my mother's preferred genre so there was a lot of it in the house. . . .

Also, the older I get, the less I need every detail in a love scene. . . .completely graphic tends to cause me to skim, and overblown exaggerated "politically correct" language is also a turn off.

All that said, it's been a couple of years since I read Outlander. I know I personally rated it when I read it as between a 3 and 4 star book. Better than OK but not "I liked it!". I'd put both the others at a full 4 star: "I liked it. . . . a lot". And, as I said, I was not drawn to continue the series. . . . .


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I love Outlander series and don't care for the Lord John one. I must tell you Jamie fans that I once interviewed the author and asked if she thought Jamie could time travel forward to our time. She said no, he wouldn't do well in this time period.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> I'm reading Outlander, about half way through. And I just have to say.....whew! OMG, does such a man really exist


I was a bit embarrassed after 1st reading Outlander.... couldn't believe that I was totally smitten by a fictional Scotsman who was younger than both my sons! Jamie does get older & he's still my main man! 



Lionspaw said:


> Ann, what other similar books have you read?


I haven't found anything quite like Outlander, but I also love Sara Donati's "Wilderness" series & Paullina Simons' "The Bronze Horseman" series. The Bronze Horseman begins in a more recent period (WWII), but the love between Alexander & Tatiana is as deep as Jamie & Claire's. Plus Alexander is super hot.... *sigh* oh Shura *sigh*.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I liked Gertie's (Margaret Lake) _Ariana's Pride_ better.


For me, that's the best compliment I could ever get. 



> I just finished _To Dance With Kings_ (Rosalind Laker)and enjoyed it more -- though it's a REALLY long book. . .still it doesn't bog down.


I really liked this one as well. I got it when it was 32 cents  Some historical inaccuracies, but a very good story.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I liked Gertie's (Margaret Lake) _Ariana's Pride_ better.
> 
> I just finished _To Dance With Kings_ (Rosalind Laker)and enjoyed it more -- though it's a REALLY long book. . .still it doesn't bog down.


I just bought both based on this thread & can't wait to read them.

Trying to explain the allure of Jamie Fraser, since he IS a fictional character, can be challenging! Let me put it to you this way...
I have been reading a VERY long time. Never in my life have I had any desire to get a tattoo. After reading the Outlander series, I seriously considered getting JF tattooed on my butt!!! If I wasn't married to a man who does not have the initials JF, I may have actually done it!!! 

That man is perfection personified, for me!!! I heart JF!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

stephanie said:


> I just bought both based on this thread & can't wait to read them.
> 
> Trying to explain the allure of Jamie Fraser, since he IS a fictional character, can be challenging! Let me put it to you this way...
> I have been reading a VERY long time. Never in my life have I had any desire to get a tattoo. After reading the Outlander series, I seriously considered getting JF tattooed on my butt!!! If I wasn't married to a man who does not have the initials JF, I may have actually done it!!!
> ...


That is hilarious! I tell you what, I'm 62 years old and this is the first time in a LONG time that a character in a book has affected me this way. Haven't had an urge to get a tattoo......but during some of those scenes, I find myself almost holding my breath.  Some of the things he says..........


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

stephanie said:


> I just bought both based on this thread & can't wait to read them


Thanks, Stephanie. Hope you like it.

The end of To Dance With Kings had me on the edge of my seat, holding my breath, biting my nails, turning blue in the face. Tense. If I didn't have about six pages of TBR on my K, I would read it again.



> Trying to explain the allure of Jamie Fraser, since he IS a fictional character, can be challenging! Let me put it to you this way...
> I have been reading a VERY long time. Never in my life have I had any desire to get a tattoo. After reading the Outlander series, I seriously considered getting JF tattooed on my butt!!! If I wasn't married to a man who does not have the initials JF, I may have actually done it!!!
> 
> That man is perfection personified, for me!!! I heart JF!!!


For me it's more than just Jamie, although I'll second everything that's been said (except for the tattoo  ). The book touched me on a very emotional level and I actually had to put it down a couple of times. The scene toward the end of _Dragonfly in Amber_ in the crofters cottage ripped my heart out. Outlander is a book I have to read every year, and every year I think I won't be touched by it, but I always am.


----------



## R.E. (Renee) Chambliss (May 30, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The book touched me on a very emotional level and I actually had to put it down a couple of times. The scene toward the end of _Dragonfly in Amber_ in the crofters cottage ripped my heart out. Outlander is a book I have to read every year, and every year I think I won't be touched by it, but I always am.


_Dragonfly in Amber_ is my favorite in the series. I think _Outlander_ was talked up too much before I read it. I love it now, but the first time I read it I was surprised so many people said it was so amazing. And I wasn't even that impressed with Jamie. That one scene in the inn (I don't want to spoil it for anyone, but I'm sure you'll know what I mean) had me so angry and surprised that anyone would think someone who could do that would be the ultimate love-interest. _Dragonfly in Amber_ totally hooked me, however, and when I went back and reread _Outlander_, my opinion of it totally changed. I could even understand Jamie's inn behavior--given the times.

I have had the honor of meeting Diana Gabaldon twice!  She even critiqued on of my short stories (and really liked it!). I'm very impressed with her as a writer, a story teller, and as a mentor/teacher.

Oh and I've ordered your book to read next!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

R.E. (Renee) Chambliss said:


> _Dragonfly in Amber_ is my favorite in the series. I think _Outlander_ was talked up too much before I read it. I love it now, but the first time I read it I was surprised so many people said it was so amazing. And I wasn't even that impressed with Jamie. That one scene in the inn (I don't want to spoil it for anyone, but I'm sure you'll know what I mean) had me so angry and surprised that anyone would think someone who could do that would be the ultimate love-interest. _Dragonfly in Amber_ totally hooked me, however, and when I went back and reread _Outlander_, my opinion of it totally changed. I could even understand Jamie's inn behavior--given the times.


A lot of people had trouble with that scene, but it was common practice given the times.



> I have had the honor of meeting Diana Gabaldon twice!  She even critiqued on of my short stories (and really liked it!). I'm very impressed with her as a writer, a story teller, and as a mentor/teacher.


Wow, that's an honor! How did you meet her? Ask her when we're going to get the Maitre Raymond series. 

When we started the Outlander book club here, several people got the impression I was DG in disguise, given my unbridled enthusiasm for the book. 



> Oh and I've ordered your book to read next!


Thank you. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## R.E. (Renee) Chambliss (May 30, 2010)

I attended the Surrey International Writers Conference in 2004 and 2006. Diana Gabaldon goes every year and is very approachable and leads terrific sessions. I'd love to go back sometime.

That's awesome that people thought you were DG. How much explaining did you have to do to prove you weren't?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Renee, I know exactly what scene you are talking about--I am listening to the book right now and almost stopped listening after that scene, but I have been plowing along. And yes, Gertie, while it might have been common for that time, I was hoping that Jamie was slightly more enlightened and aware than all the other men around him, so I was particularly disappointed in his behavior. 

I have gotten to the part when Claire has finally been completely honest and it is picking up a little more and I am enjoying it more. I do feel like the middle section was a slog, however.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie, I had the exact same opinion of Outlander when I read it.  I liked the story, but after a while all of the sex scenes, to me, got in the way.  When I listened to it I just muted during these parts.  The second book was much better in that regard, IMHO.  

Renee, DG critiqued your book, that is so awesome.  
*Off to iTunes to download your book.*

deb


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

I've heard rumors of a movie in the works...anyone know the truth of this?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

jonconnington said:


> I've heard rumors of a movie in the works...anyone know the truth of this?


I looked all over the internet to see if a movie exists, or one in the works. One place I saw said that a movie had been planned but nothing has been done because of money issues.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jonconnington said:


> I've heard rumors of a movie in the works...anyone know the truth of this?


Essential Entertainment optioned the book last November. Randy Wallace (Braveheart) did the treatment. Last I heard, they sent out the script and were looking for a director. They wanted to start shooting in April. Apparently, that didn't happen.

It's not the first time the book has been optioned and then nothing was done. I get all excited each time, then I realize they'll never cast Jamie right. If they don't get Jamie right, I won't go see it anyway.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I get all excited each time, then I realize they'll never cast Jamie right. If they don't get Jamie right, I won't go see it anyway.


My thoughts exactly. I've yet to hear about any 'real' man that could hold a candle to Jamie. (My husband might come close, but he's from this era in time so Jamie still has a leg up in regards to some things!)

If such a man does exist in the present day, I call dibs, ladies!!! (Just don't tell the Hubster!!!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

stephanie said:


> My thoughts exactly. I've yet to hear about any 'real' man that could hold a candle to Jamie. (My husband might come close, but he's from this era in time so Jamie still has a leg up in regards to some things!)
> 
> If such a man does exist in the present day, I call dibs, ladies!!! (Just don't tell the Hubster!!!)


Jamie is so many things. Farmer, soldier, scholar, politician, merchant. That's a hard act to follow. But what I really love about Jamie is his total dedication to doing what's right no matter the cost to himself and his absolute love for Claire.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> But what I really love about Jamie is his total dedication to doing what's right no matter the cost to himself and his absolute love for Claire.


You've once again hit the nail right on the head, Gertie!! (Or is it Margaret??)

Those are definitely his most admirable traits.

sigh...swoon


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

stephanie said:


> You've once again hit the nail right on the head, Gertie!! (Or is it Margaret??)
> 
> Those are definitely his most admirable traits.
> 
> sigh...swoon


I've been Gertie around here for so long I've almost forgotten my real name.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I think if you pop in to the Outlander bookclub here, you would enjoy the books more, when you read what others have to say, at least I did. I'm still reading the series myself. I really enjoy these books.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been reading the series straight for the past year and a half (with one or two breaks for other books in between - and in my defense in that year & a half I've bought a house, moved, and got married...that's why it's taken me so long!) and just started Echo in the Bone.  I LOVED A Breath of Snow & Ashes, but I really, really struggled to get through the Fiery Cross.  I didn't care for that one at all, it was really dry to me.  I was a little worried about the not so good reviews for Echo in the Bone, but I'm about 6 dots in and I like it so far.  I have a ton on my to read list, but I've already bought the Lord John series and plan on reading that soon.  I'm not sure how I'll like it, but I have to try it.  
I have to say though, although I love the books, I'm not as in love with Jamie as most.  I think it's because I'm a redhead, and for some reason just absolutely cannot be attracted to another redhead.  It feels incestual or something.  Weird, I know.  Love Jamie & Claire, mostly their devotion to each other.  As I read I so often wonder if I would stay if it was me, I'm a huge fan of indoor plumbing, cars, air conditioning..... I guess I'm more practical than romantic  !!  
Gertie, you're Gertie to me!!  I've got your books on my TBR list as well!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jen said:


> I've been reading the series straight for the past year and a half (with one or two breaks for other books in between - and in my defense in that year & a half I've bought a house, moved, and got married...that's why it's taken me so long!) and just started Echo in the Bone.


It's a lot to get through. Our book club took 10 months, although some people had to race ahead. Can't blame them.



> I LOVED A Breath of Snow & Ashes, but I really, really struggled to get through the Fiery Cross. I didn't care for that one at all, it was really dry to me.


200 pages or diapers and mud. That could wear anybody down. It's absolutely my least favorite. I wasn't sure how I was going to read it again through the book club, but since I was the leader, I had to do it.  But I have to say that reading and discussing it with the group made it better.



> I was a little worried about the not so good reviews for Echo in the Bone, but I'm about 6 dots in and I like it so far. I have a ton on my to read list, but I've already bought the Lord John series and plan on reading that soon. I'm not sure how I'll like it, but I have to try it.


I reviewed it. Too much Lord John. If you like the LJ parts in Echo, you'll probably like the LJ books.



> As I read I so often wonder if I would stay if it was me, I'm a huge fan of indoor plumbing, cars, air conditioning..... I guess I'm more practical than romantic !!


Claire grew up on archaeological digs and worked in field hospitals in WWII. It wasn't as hard for her as it would be for us.



> Gertie, you're Gertie to me!! I've got your books on my TBR list as well!!


Before you read Catherine and the Captain, you must stop by the thread so you can drool see how I envision Kyle. I promise you, he is _not_ a redhead. Oh, I forgot, you saw him in the stop smoking thread. I did post a lot of new photos. You might want to catch up.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Before you read Catherine and the Captain, you must stop by the thread so you can drool see how I envision Kyle. I promise you, he is _not_ a redhead. Oh, I forgot, you saw him in the stop smoking thread. I did post a lot of new photos. You might want to catch up.


I did not know there was such a thread.....going now!!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I love the series.  Read the whole damn thing in less than a month--binge reading, LOL!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> I love the series. Read the whole d*mn thing in less than a month--binge reading, LOL!


^ THAT is impressive!! That's what, 5000 pages?!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> I love the series. Read the whole d*mn thing in less than a month--binge reading, LOL!


I read the first five books in the series in a month (last August ~ Thanks, Amazon!) and am now savoring 'A Breath of Snow and Ashes' & may not even read the last book in the series. I always want the possibility of having some new 'Jamie' to read. (Yes, I'm a weirdo...I still have never seen the last episode of 'The Tonight Show' so there will always be some new Johnnie that I might someday get to watch!!!)

Let's take a vote...should I go ahead & finish the story NO SPOILERS, please!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

stephanie said:


> I read the first five books in the series in a month (last August ~ Thanks, Amazon!) and am now savoring 'A Breath of Snow and Ashes' & may not even read the last book in the series. I always want the possibility of having some new 'Jamie' to read. (Yes, I'm a weirdo...I still have never seen the last episode of 'The Tonight Show' so there will always be some new Johnnie that I might someday get to watch!!!)
> 
> Let's take a vote...should I go ahead & finish the story NO SPOILERS, please!!!


I haven't read it yet either. I keep telling myself I'm going to read the Lord John books before I read Echo.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

I am actually 66 pages into 'Lord John & the Private Matter' right now.

It's not bad.  Lord John is no Jamie, but really, who is


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll just say there was too much Lord John in Echo. You can infer whatever you like from that statement.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll just say there was too much Lord John in Echo. You can infer whatever you like from that statement.


I was thinking the same thing as I was reading last night, which makes me worried I won't like the Lord John series - or even the rest of this book. I'm always wishing she'd switch back. Then again, if I'm expecting to read Lord John instead of Jamie & Claire, or Bree and Roger - it would be different. When I'm done with Echo I'm going to read some of the other books on my TBR list before moving on to those.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I really don't think that there were too many sex scenes, through any of the books.

Read any of the Earth's Children books after The Clan of the Cave Bear, by Jean Auel, and THEN talk to me about far too many sex scenes.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I am one of the very few guys reading this series (I'm halfway through Voyager right now).  I liked Outlander and loved Dragonfly (more action,and great historical setting/time). I will probably read Drums next, and then take a break.  I will try the Lord John series.  Question- when should I start that?

I am NOT a romance guy (but do like some love interest in my stories).  I do like action/adventure. (I'm a big fan of pulp fiction.)  AND, I do love historical novels- I like to get lost  in a different time and place.

For those who recognize my name from this forum, you might remember that my favorite novel is "Tai-Pan" by James Clavell (set in 1840's Hong kong/Macao).  Some of you ladies might like it.  (Dirk Struan is certainly a larger than life hero.)


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll just say there was too much Lord John in Echo. You can infer whatever you like from that statement.


Yup. It was the only one I didn't like much for that reason. If I wanted to read about him I'd read the books ABOUT him. Hope she gets off that in the next one.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Yup. It was the only one I didn't like much for that reason. If I wanted to read about him I'd read the books ABOUT him. Hope she gets off that in the next one.


So there is going to be another one? I wasn't sure about that - I know there were 5 or so years between the last one and Echo, and I think I read somewhere that she was never planning on writing this many until they took off like they did. Of course, I could go check her website instead of asking you guys...but I'm lazy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I was reading her blog and she says there might possibly be a ninth book as well.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, she hasn't finished the story.  She owes us!!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

stephanie said:


> I read the first five books in the series in a month (last August ~ Thanks, Amazon!) and am now savoring 'A Breath of Snow and Ashes' & may not even read the last book in the series. I always want the possibility of having some new 'Jamie' to read. (Yes, I'm a weirdo...I still have never seen the last episode of 'The Tonight Show' so there will always be some new Johnnie that I might someday get to watch!!!)
> 
> Let's take a vote...should I go ahead & finish the story NO SPOILERS, please!!!


I have not read the last two books of the Amelia Peabody series for the same reason - just don't want it to end. A new book came out last month, so at least I can read the third from the end now. As far as my vote - since the series is definitely at an end, I say read it - but VERY slowly!

I am 30% into Fiery Cross and glad to hear other people didn't like it. It hasn't grabbed me like the others, and I'm just kind of slogging through. I love the series, though, and will finish it so that I can get on to the next book. It's been awhile since I read the first book - could you give me a hint about the inn scene? I haven't a clue and the one I was thinking it was actually happened in the second book.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Vg, they're talking about the scene when


Spoiler



Jaime beat Claire


.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

marianner said:


> Vg, they're talking about the scene when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


She got him a bit, too in that scene- bit his wrist, got his face with her nails, I think.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I was reading her blog and she says there might possibly be a ninth book as well.


It would've probably been over in five if she had ever heard of something called an editor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> It would've probably been over in five if she had ever heard of something called an editor.


Much as I love Jamie and Claire (can't be one without the other), I think Voyager would have been a good place to stop.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> Vg, they're talking about the scene when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Got it - thanks! I guess so much has happened since then and I read it so long ago that I had forgotten about it.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Just finished reading Outlander again for the sixth or seventh time over a ten year period (but the first time on my kindle).  I am so absolutely hooked on that book it's embarrassing.  I've read all the other books in the series, of course.  But Outlander is the only one that I re-read.  Every now and then I find myself needing a Jamie fix and I like him best when everything is new.  As Claire notes, there's nothing like a 23 year-old-virgin.

I agree with previous posters that it will be near impossible to find an actor who's right to play him in the movie version.  But one can hope.  Sometimes I see an actor who might be a possible candidate, but he has to be someone just right.  And young.  I don't know what's the matter with me. Someone please throw some cold water on my face.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's okay, Donna. You've just got Jamie in your eye.  

I'm with you on this one. Outlander is my favorite of the series and DG hasn't been able to top it. I'll reread through Voyager because I can't miss the scene in the crofter's cottage in DiA or when Claire walks into the print shop and Jamie sits on the ale pot. 

It's past time for a reread.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

donna callea said:


> Just finished reading Outlander again for the sixth or seventh time over a ten year period (but the first time on my kindle). I am so absolutely hooked on that book it's embarrassing. I've read all the other books in the series, of course. But Outlander is the only one that I re-read. Every now and then I find myself needing a Jamie fix and I like him best when everything is new. As Claire notes, there's nothing like a 23 year-old-virgin.
> 
> I agree with previous posters that it will be near impossible to find an actor who's right to play him in the movie version. But one can hope. Sometimes I see an actor who might be a possible candidate, but he has to be someone just right. And young. I don't know what's the matter with me. Someone please throw some cold water on my face.


Oh Donna, you're funny! You expressed my feeling so well about Outlander. I'm currently reading The Fiery Cross, but I have to say the later books in the series don't have the passion that the first one or two did. I have several passages from Outlander, Dragonfly in Amber, and Voyager in My Clippings on my Kindle and I go back and ready them frequently. These are the only books I've done that with. I think once I finish the entire series I might go back and read Outlander again. I love these books so much I even designed my own skin and have a quote from Dragonfly in Amber on the back side of the skin.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Outlander is definitely the book for me.... and I couldn't have explained it better than you did, Donna!  In fact, just reading your post has made me think that a "Jamie fix" and Outlander re-read needs to be in my near future.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad I'm not alone in my Outlander obsession.  Maybe it's a sickness.  But I don't want to be cured.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

I've also enjoyed the Outlander series.  I've fallen behind though and the last one I read was The Fiery Cross.  I'm looking forward to reading the next two and catching up.  I can't recall the title of the recently released book in this series, but I think I read there is to be one more after that.

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

After Fiery Cross is

A Breath of Snow and Ashes
An Echo in the Bone

We had a long running book club for the Outlander series and you might want to read some of the discussions. Very interesting insights from a lot of people.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you Gertie for the subsequent book titles and for the information about the book club.  I appreciate it.

Karen


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I put Fiery Cross aside for awhile because it was plodding along, this was about 9 months ago now. I really should finish it so I can move along with the series. I loved Outlander but I think my favorite so far is Voyager. 

Melissa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I put Fiery Cross aside for awhile because it was plodding along, this was about 9 months ago now. I really should finish it so I can move along with the series. I loved Outlander but I think my favorite so far is Voyager.
> 
> Melissa


Fiery Cross was a real slog for me. It was a Christmas gift from my daughter so I felt compelled to read it through. ABOSAA was better and AEItB improved as well.

I read Fiery Cross with the Book Club and got more out of it, so the second read through was better. As you read the book, stop by the club and read through our comments. I think it will make it more enjoyable for you.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

It took me MONTHS to read The Fiery Cross, I really disliked it.  I FLEW threw A Breath of Snow and Ashes, and I'm about 3/4 into Echo in the Bone.  I've read them pretty much straight, I'm ready to move onto something else.  Echo has definitely improved later in the book though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jen said:


> It took me MONTHS to read The Fiery Cross, I really disliked it. I FLEW threw A Breath of Snow and Ashes, and I'm about 3/4 into Echo in the Bone. I've read them pretty much straight, I'm ready to move onto something else. Echo has definitely improved later in the book though.


200 pages of mud and rain and dirty diapers. What a way to start a book.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I stand by my opinion that the first was by far the best.  I'm probably one of the biggest fans of "Outlander" there is.  But I guess I don't want Jamie to be middle aged-- although he certainly remains appealing.  That said, I can't wait until Diana Gabaldon comes up something else in the Outlander vein.  I'm hoping that maybe Jemmy will do some time traveling back to the 1700s, or maybe young William could take center stage.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

donna callea said:


> I stand by my opinion that the first was by far the best.


100% agreed on that.



> I'm probably one of the biggest fans of "Outlander" there is. But I guess I don't want Jamie to be middle aged-- although he certainly remains appealing.


A lot of Jamie's appeal for me is his relationship with Claire and that hasn't changed.



> That said, I can't wait until Diana Gabaldon comes up something else in the Outlander vein. I'm hoping that maybe Jemmy will do some time traveling back to the 1700s, or maybe young William could take center stage.


She promised us a Maitre Raymond series a long time ago but has focused on Lord John instead (ick). John has all the charm and appeal of a salamander.

Not Young William. He's a clone of John. My new favorite character is Young Ian (since Voyager), but I don't see anywhere for his story to go.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe I'm not remembering things correctly, Gertie.  It's been a long time since I've read all the sequels.  Outlander is the only one I've reread and committed to memory.  Anyway...  I thought young William had a lot of his real dad in him.  Doesn't he look just like him except for the hair?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

donna callea said:


> Maybe I'm not remembering things correctly, Gertie. It's been a long time since I've read all the sequels. Outlander is the only one I've reread and committed to memory. Anyway... I thought young William had a lot of his real dad in him. Doesn't he look just like him except for the hair?


Yes, William look exactly like Jamie. His hair is brown, but his beard grows in red. I mean he _acts _too much like John. He doesn't impress me.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmmm.  OK.  Jemmy will probably look just like Jamie, too, when he grows up.  Considering he's got Claire & Brianna & Roger in him, too, he should make an interesting character as a young adult.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

donna callea said:


> Hmmm. OK. Jemmy will probably look just like Jamie, too, when he grows up. Considering he's got Claire & Brianna & Roger in him, too, he should make an interesting character as a young adult.


I agree with that. Much more interesting than William.


----------



## Lori Brighton (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't believe I still haven't read this book when I've heard so many amazing things about it. Okay, that's it, I must buy it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lori Brighton said:


> I can't believe I still haven't read this book when I've heard so many amazing things about it. Okay, that's it, I must buy it.


Two years ago I would have said you won't regret it. Then I found out on the Amazon forums that there are people who don't like the book.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> 200 pages of mud and rain and dirty diapers. What a way to start a book.


You know I loved Fiery Cross -- I love the she paints life with a baby realistically. It is hard tiring work -- and the day to day worries of food, cloth for diapers, time to breathe and love -- it is like reading a journal. It is so real to life. I can't think of another book that captures life with a young baby so realistically.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not read any of this thread but the first post, as I'm a little nervous about spoilers. I'm about half way through the first
book and it has been slow going for me. I am finding it is a bit repetitive and too wordy. The story is interesting and I plan to stick with it, cause I want to see what happens. I also find Claire sometimes annoying... just me? I hope it picks up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I have not read any of this thread but the first post, as I'm a little nervous about spoilers. I'm about half way through the first
> book and it has been slow going for me. I am finding it is a bit repetitive and too wordy. The story is interesting and I plan to stick with it, cause I want to see what happens. I also find Claire sometimes annoying... just me? I hope it picks up.


Claire is annoying in that she's a 20th century woman in 18th century Scotland and she is used to thinking for herself. She's also determined to escape and doesn't think about the consequences. She just doesn't understand how dangerous the times are.

For me, the book got interesting when Claire went back in time and ran into Black Jack Randall.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> You know I loved Fiery Cross -- I love the she paints life with a baby realistically. It is hard tiring work -- and the day to day worries of food, cloth for diapers, time to breathe and love -- it is like reading a journal. It is so real to life. I can't think of another book that captures life with a young baby so realistically.


It just goes to show - to each his own! I don't read for more reality.....I just thought it was boring.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Two years ago I would have said you won't regret it. Then I found out on the Amazon forums that there are people who don't like the book.


My mom couldn't finish the first one, she really didn't like it. I can see where some people wouldn't get into it, but I've enjoyed the series. With that said, I'm REALLY looking forward to being done with Echo. I've been living in Outlander world for a year and a half, it's time to move on!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jen said:


> With that said, I'm REALLY looking forward to being done with Echo. I've been living in Outlander world for a year and a half, it's time to move on!


I've been living in Outlander World since 1992.  I'm so ready for the next one to be the last. But I have another three years to get over that since she usually takes four years to write one.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've been living in Outlander World since 1992.  I'm so ready for the next one to be the last. But I have another three years to get over that since she usually takes four years to write one.


That's going to be hard for me, since I've read them all straight! I'll probably feel the need to re-read, but at what, 6000 pages total, that won't happen!!


----------



## Lori Brighton (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm going to pick up my copy tomorrow morning from my favorite used book store. She said she can hardly keep the book in stock so she put it aside for me. I'm excited to see what the fuss is about! Honestly, its been a long time since I've fallen totally in love with a book, so I'm looking forward to it. And I'm pretty sure I'm going to like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lori Brighton said:


> I'm going to pick up my copy tomorrow morning from my favorite used book store. She said she can hardly keep the book in stock so she put it aside for me. I'm excited to see what the fuss is about! Honestly, its been a long time since I've fallen totally in love with a book, so I'm looking forward to it. And I'm pretty sure I'm going to like it.


Let us know how long it takes you to fall in love with Jamie.

Outlander (and Jamie) are directly responsible for my daughter's love of reading. I just gave her all my hard copies now that I have them all on my Kindle. She was thrilled.


----------



## Lori Brighton (Jul 10, 2010)

Okay, got my Outlander copy and read it. Wow. I'm emotionally drained!

I thought this book was more of a typical romance, but it wasn't really. I was surprised that it was in first person, I wasn't aware that it was. I was also surprised that Claire is from the 1940s. I thought she was from a modern era. But it was all fine once I got into the book. I was surprised that it took so long for Claire and Jamie to get together. If i have one complaint, it is that I liked them together so much, that I found myself skimming places where they weren't together. 

But man, I have to say that was a super emotional read. I haven't stopped thinking about it. I did peek at the second book, read what it was about, and I'm not sure I want to read it! Am I correct it that she ends up leaving?! I'm so use to reading romances in which everyone has a definite happily ever after. But I do have to say, my god, this book will remain with me for a long while. It's definitely made me want to make my writing more emotional. After reading it, I'm not sure if I want to smile or cry. lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lori Brighton said:


> Okay, got my Outlander copy and read it. Wow. I'm emotionally drained!


Yup. Same here. There were times I had to put it down and walk away because I was so overwhelmed.



> I thought this book was more of a typical romance, but it wasn't really. I was surprised that it was in first person, I wasn't aware that it was. I was also surprised that Claire is from the 1940s. I thought she was from a modern era. But it was all fine once I got into the book. I was surprised that it took so long for Claire and Jamie to get together. If i have one complaint, it is that I liked them together so much, that I found myself skimming places where they weren't together.


The time travel thing came about because DG couldn't stop Claire from sounding like a modern woman. The whole thing was originally supposed to take place in the 18th century.

Half Jamie's appeal for me is the way he feels about Claire.



> But man, I have to say that was a super emotional read. I haven't stopped thinking about it. I did peek at the second book, read what it was about, and I'm not sure I want to read it! Am I correct it that she ends up leaving?! I'm so use to reading romances in which everyone has a definite happily ever after. But I do have to say, my god, this book will remain with me for a long while. It's definitely made me want to make my writing more emotional. After reading it, I'm not sure if I want to smile or cry. lol


Read DiA. It's not quite as good as Outlander, but it is definitely worth reading. There's a lot of backing and forthing between 20th century and 18th century, so you get a lot of Jamie and Claire. They're the whole reason most of us have read the series. Considering there are seven books so far and another one planned, I think it's safe for you to continue. 

One thing you need to know is that when Geillis Duncan sent the message to Claire ... one nine six seven ... and then you read DiA which starts in 1968 and not 1967, you will be confused. Here's why. When Outlander was first published in the UK as Cross Stitch, the publisher said that the conditions she described in Scotland were in 1946, not 1945. So that date was changed in the UK edition and the US publishers refused to change it. The beginning of DiA was then changed to 1968 to be consistent with the UK edition of Outlander.

Then, of course, you have to read Voyager so you know what Claire decides to do.


----------



## Lori Brighton (Jul 10, 2010)

Certainly fell in love with Jamie. But man, I think I need a break. lol.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I was just able to recommend "Outlander" to my cousin and she started it this past weekend.  I can't wait to discuss Jamie and Claire with her.  We have similar taste in books so I can't imagine her not liking it as much as I did.  I may have to call her tonight to see where she's at...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree!  I was dissapointed when I started DiA, but it explains itself.  

I'm almost done with Echo - one 'dot' left - I have no idea how she's going to sum all of this up!!  I can't even believe half of what I've read in the last 200 pages!!  It's worth it to get to the end  !


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jen said:


> I agree! I was dissapointed when I started DiA, but it explains itself.
> 
> I'm almost done with Echo - one 'dot' left - I have no idea how she's going to sum all of this up!! I can't even believe half of what I've read in the last 200 pages!! It's worth it to get to the end !


She ... but no, I'll let you throw the book across the room yourself. Oh, wait, you can't do that to your new KDXG.

Do let us know what you think.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I started Outlander at the end of June, and just this past week finished Dragonfly. I try to read some other books besides this series, but Jaime and Claire keep calling me. I am leaving at the end of next week for a week at the beach in South Carolina, annd hope to be able to save Voyager til then, but I am weakening! I do have the companion, which helps, but it is too easy to read ahead in that.

I am not a fan of time travel, but I am of Jaime and Clare!!! Cannot believe that Dragonfly ended the way it did, but of course there was no other choice. Anyway, enjoy!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

So I just finished it.  Yeah.  Seriously Gabaldon?  I've spent the last year and a half with Jamie & Claire - and THIS is what you leave me with?! 
I'm not going to say anything spoilerish, but she left way too much unfinished.  Not happy at all.  Knowing it'll likely be 4 years before we get answers is quite frustrating.    

For those of you starting now, take your time - you'll be happier if the next one is out before you get to Echo!  

I find myself in a weird but kind of fun place, what to read after this series?!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jen said:


> I find myself in a weird but kind of fun place, what to read after this series?!


Along the same lines of killer main characters with amazing connections...try the In Death series by JD Robb. It takes place in the future, but doesn't have too much of "futuristic" stuff. But Roarke and Eve certainly rival Jaime and Claire, just in more modern times.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

egh34 said:


> Roarke and Eve certainly rival Jaime and Claire, just in more modern times.


I hadn't really thought about them that way, but I think I completely agree.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree about Eve and Roarke!

I haven't read Echo yet because I've heard about the cliffhanger ending. I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jen said:


> So I just finished it. Yeah. Seriously Gabaldon? I've spent the last year and a half with Jamie & Claire - and THIS is what you leave me with?!
> I'm not going to say anything spoilerish, but she left way too much unfinished. Not happy at all. Knowing it'll likely be 4 years before we get answers is quite frustrating.
> 
> For those of you starting now, take your time - you'll be happier if the next one is out before you get to Echo!
> ...


Only three years to wait, now.



luvmy4brats said:


> I agree about Eve and Roarke!
> 
> I haven't read Echo yet because I've heard about the cliffhanger ending. I'll get to it eventually.


I'm going to have to try the In Death series again. Too much gore in the first one for me.

Which cliffhanger ending? Too many of them although it's worth reading. DG needs to get her act together.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

All of the cliffhangers... Those drive me crazy.

There are times when the In Death books can be a bit gory, but I don't they're any worse than some of the scenes in the Outlander books.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE the in Death series! But for some reason I listen to those as a book on CD in my car. I just finished imitation and am currently listening to Remember When right now. I always get a bit embarassed when it gets to the sex scenes, I turn down the volume and roll up my windows ! But Susan Erickson does an amazing job reading these, I think it's because of her that I prefer to listen to them. 
My husband read Cathedral in the Sea and compared it to Pillars of the Earth, one of my favorite books. So I started that last night. I always have trouble starting a new book immediately after another one, especially after the whole Outlander series!!



luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't read Echo yet because I've heard about the cliffhanger ending. I'll get to it eventually.


I'd wait until the next one comes out!! Or at least until we know when it's coming. It's a good book, but I haven't had to wait for the next one until now, and I don't like it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen,

I love the In Death series so much I have 2 complete sets. 1 Kindle and 1 audible. I prefer to listen to them as well, but I keep buying the Kindle version for Mom.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so relieved that others are as angry as I was when I finished Echo... She could have given us something more than another interminable wait for the next book.



egh34 said:


> I started Outlander at the end of June, and just this past week finished Dragonfly. I try to read some other books besides this series, but Jaime and Claire keep calling me. I am leaving at the end of next week for a week at the beach in South Carolina, annd hope to be able to save Voyager til then, but I am weakening! I do have the companion, which helps, but it is too easy to read ahead in that.
> 
> I am not a fan of time travel, but I am of Jaime and Clare!!! Cannot believe that Dragonfly ended the way it did, but of course there was no other choice. Anyway, enjoy!!


Voyager is still my favourite of all the books.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Jen,
> 
> I love the In Death series so much I have 2 complete sets. 1 Kindle and 1 audible. I prefer to listen to them as well, but I keep buying the Kindle version for Mom.


Since I bought my mom a kindle for Christmas, I'm pretty sure they'll all be on there soon enough! She got me hooked on the books - and I got her hooked on books on CD! Fair trade I think.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> Voyager is still my favourite of all the books.


I am breaking down, and starting Voyager now. Can't wait, and they are calling to me...can u hear them?

I do think it is funny that last year I spent my summer with Eve and Roarke and this summer I am spending it with Claire and Jaime!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

egh34 said:


> I am breaking down, and starting Voyager now. Can't wait, and they are calling to me...can u hear them?
> 
> I do think it is funny that last year I spent my summer with Eve and Roarke and this summer I am spending it with Claire and Jaime!


Voyager has one of my favorite scenes in the series.


Spoiler



When they meet in the print shop. Although I wish Claire hadn't spent so much time walking around.


----------



## Lori Brighton (Jul 10, 2010)

Ohhhh, going to have to read the In Death Series. 

So would you all consider Outlander a romance? Just curious.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lori Brighton said:


> Ohhhh, going to have to read the In Death Series.
> 
> So would you all consider Outlander a romance? Just curious.


When it first came out in 92, DG was upset that they shelved it in the romance section. I would call it either an historical novel or historical fiction/romance with time travel as the trigger but not an element.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Check out Blood of My Blood song & the forthcoming CD: 
http://www.dianagabaldon.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is what she had to say about the movie.

I know you’re all waiting eagerly to hear about developments in terms of movies, mini-series, etc.—and I promise I’ll tell you the instant these occur! The latest news on that front, though, is merely that we’ve done an extension of the option agreement with Essential Entertainment, including a new clause allowing them to explore the possibility of making a mini-series, in addition to or instead of a feature film. So, you know, keep your fingers crossed, but don’t be holding your breath just yet.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone talk me into finishing An Echo in the Bone. I suddenly got frustrated about half way through and have been on hiatus for months now. Help me get back into the mood...


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

KMA said:


> Someone talk me into finishing An Echo in the Bone. I suddenly got frustrated about half way through and have been on hiatus for months now. Help me get back into the mood...


Personally I am waiting. The earliest the next one will be released is late 2012 or early 2013. I understand that Echo ends with a cliff hanger -- I am going to try and distract myself for a few years.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> Personally I am waiting. The earliest the next one will be released is late 2012 or early 2013. I understand that Echo ends with a cliff hanger -- I am going to try and distract myself for a few years.


I'll wait with you. This will be the first time I've had to wait since AEITB came about right when I needed it.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

So what then is Exile...is it the next in the series or something along the lines of Companion?? I knnow it is a graphic novel, but is it a continuation or what??


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

It is not a continuation.  It is a graphic novel of a portion of the Outlander book.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks. Stupidily, after I posted, I went and looked it up. So seriously there isn't another installment coming for 2 more years? I am only at Voyager now, but should be caught up by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Thanks. Stupidily, after I posted, I went and looked it up. So seriously there isn't another installment coming for 2 more years? I am only at Voyager now, but should be caught up by Thanksgiving.


She usually takes four years to write one of the Outlander books and Echo came out last September. Could be as long as three more years.

KMA, you might want to read Echo along with our book club. We finished it last year, but the posts are still up. If you want to post your own comments, I guarantee someone will drop by to discuss it with you. It was so much better to read all the books with other people.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.outlanderthemusical.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> http://www.outlanderthemusical.com/


Didn't like the voice they chose for Jamie. If I'm this unhappy with just the voice, I'm sure I will be screaming mad over who they choose to play Jamie in the (never-to-be-made) movie.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

A few days ago I started re-listening to Davina Porter's narration of Outlander (I've actually got all in the series in audiobook format) - and am having a delicious time with this. This is maybe my 3rd time through listening to it, and this time seems so much more lush than ever before.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Didn't like the voice they chose for Jamie. If I'm this unhappy with just the voice, I'm sure I will be screaming mad over who they choose to play Jamie in the (never-to-be-made) movie.


We are ALL probably going to feel the same way if a movie is ever cast. How can anyone possibly cast it right? Jamie (or even a close proximity) just doesn't exist in reality.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> We are ALL probably going to feel the same way if a movie is ever cast. How can anyone possibly cast it right? Jamie (or even a close proximity) just doesn't exist in reality.


Casting directors don't seem to care anyway. Look how they messed up the casting for Stephanie Plum.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I finished the first one and I am glad that is over with. Really did not like her writing style. IMO it needed massive editing. 
It was just so unnecessarily wordy. Also lots of repetition, for example the circumstances of Jamie's flogging was told over and over... I also thought the violence was excessive and much did not ring true, like after 6 months it _finally_ occurs to Claire that her husband must be going through hell with her missing? ... Or she can kill a wolf with her bare hands but can't react fast enough (or better yet plan an attack in advance) when the evil Captain comes back to the room? It was hard to stick with it but I did want to see how it ended, I did skip a lot toward the end, just the wordy bits inbetween dialog.

I guess I liked the idea of it but not the telling.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

For all the outrage at how Echo ended, I just finished re-listening to Dragonfly in Amber & it ends with


Spoiler



Roger announcing that Jamie didn't die at Culloden!


 and she ended Outlander with


Spoiler



the hint that Claire was pregnant again


So she's done this all along; ends with dropping a bombshell


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> For all the outrage at how Echo ended, I just finished re-listening to Dragonfly in Amber & it ends with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, but it's the first time she's done it with so many story lines. When I first read Outlander, I didn't think there was going to be another one. It was a satisfactory enough ending for me.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not trying to be trollish...but I have a question:

At the beginning of this thread everyone is stating how they love Jamie and wanted a man like him (paraphrasing).  Yet in the reviews of the book they say that he beats the main character 'nearly to death' and she just forgives him for it.  Now I didn't read any of these books (although the author may not classify them as such they sound like romance novels to me-which I'm not into), but I'm just curious how you could say something like that after an extremely despicable action such as this (even if it was commonplace it doesn't make it ok or acceptable at all)?

Just curious.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Bane766 said:


> I'm not trying to be trollish...but I have a question:
> 
> At the beginning of this thread everyone is stating how they love Jamie and wanted a man like him (paraphrasing). Yet in the reviews of the book they say that he beats the main character 'nearly to death' and she just forgives him for it. Now I didn't read any of these books (although the author may not classify them as such they sound like romance novels to me-which I'm not into), but I'm just curious how you could say something like that after an extremely despicable action such as this (even if it was commonplace it doesn't make it ok or acceptable at all)?
> 
> Just curious.


Actually, he didn't beat her nearly to death. He did punish her, but she got off easy, considering the danger she put everyone in. While Jamie was ahead of his time, he was still in the 18th century. He also knew that he had to make an example of her in order for the men to forgive her and for him to retain leadership. Jamie had a deep sense of duty and honor, which demanded that Claire be punished for running off. Any of the men who had pulled such a stunt would have been flogged or worse. He had to treat Claire as one of the group in order for the men to see her that way.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Actually, he didn't beat her nearly to death. He did punish her, but she got off easy, considering the danger she put everyone in. While Jamie was ahead of his time, he was still in the 18th century. He also knew that he had to make an example of her in order for the men to forgive her and for him to retain leadership. Jamie had a deep sense of duty and honor, which demanded that Claire be punished for running off. Any of the men who had pulled such a stunt would have been flogged or worse. He had to treat Claire as one of the group in order for the men to see her that way.


Makes sense...not sure I agree with it, but your explanation does make sense.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Actually, he didn't beat her nearly to death. He did punish her, but she got off easy, considering the danger she put everyone in. While Jamie was ahead of his time, he was still in the 18th century. He also knew that he had to make an example of her in order for the men to forgive her and for him to retain leadership. Jamie had a deep sense of duty and honor, which demanded that Claire be punished for running off. Any of the men who had pulled such a stunt would have been flogged or worse. He had to treat Claire as one of the group in order for the men to see her that way.


What he did was wallop her on her bare tush with his belt. Not nice. Very not nice. But I think there was a sexual element here, too. Which, in the context of this very sensual novel, makes it palatable. And he vowed never, ever to beat her again. I think Gabaldon handled the whole episode exactly right. This was the 18th century. Both Jamie and Claire acted completely in character, and they both ended up learning a lot about each other in the aftermath. I know a lot of readers probably object to the beating scene. But in my opinion, it's essential to the novel.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

donna callea said:


> What he did was wallop her on her bare tush with his belt. Not nice. Very not nice. But I think there was a sexual element here, too. Which, in the context of this very sensual novel, makes it palatable. And he vowed never, ever to beat her again. I think Gabaldon handled the whole episode exactly right. This was the 18th century. Both Jamie and Claire acted completely in character, and they both ended up learning a lot about each other in the aftermath. I know a lot of readers probably object to the beating scene. But in my opinion, it's essential to the novel.


Spanking? That's not that bad. I thought he beat her up. I guess some people blew it up, eh? As I said I wasn't trolling...just curious why women would be ok with it. Obviously it's not as big a deal as I got from some of the reviews.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Bane766 said:


> Spanking? That's not that bad. I thought he beat her up. I guess some people blew it up, eh? As I said I wasn't trolling...just curious why women would be ok with it. Obviously it's not as big a deal as I got from some of the reviews.


Well, it was more than an ordinary spanking. Jamie really hurt her tush. She couldn't sit down for a long time. Of course, Claire got him back as much as she could when he was doing it to her. She bit and scratched. But it was nothing compared to what he did to her. And like I said, he never, ever did anything like that again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

donna callea said:


> And he vowed never, ever to beat her again.


Something which he had cause to regret many times.  Nonetheless, he kept his promise.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a very funny "Plot Summary" for Outlander written by a reader/reviewer, Holly on Goodreads. It is meant to be tongue in cheek and like the books or not, imo very funny...

Warning: Does Contain Spoilers but hard to read with spoiler tool.

Plot Summary

Claire: I love my husband! I love sex! 
Frank: But it's okay if you have sex with someone else, in certain circumstances. 
Standing Stones: SUCK! Ha ha, you're in another time! 
The Anti-Frank: Ooooh, I think I will rape you. 
Claire: Eeek! 
Clansmen: Scots to the rescue! Here, meet Jamie and his manly manhood. 
Jamie: Och, aye, I'm a tough laddie. And I'm going to kill the Anti-Frank for beating the shit outta of me and raping my sister. 
Claire: Ooooh, he's cute. Hey, wasn't I married? <shrug> 
Dougal: Ye have to marry the laddie to get away from the Anti-Frank. 
Claire: Okay. 
Dougal: And ye have to have sex wit' him. 
Claire: Mmmmm.... but.... well, okay. 
Jamie: I'm a virgin. Oooh, but I love sticking my manhood in ye. It's like a sacrament and all. 
Claire: I should get back to Frank, I think I will take this opportunity to run away... I guess... sort of... meh. 
The Anti-Frank: Ha ha! Found you. Now to rape you! 
Jamie: Och, that's my wee lassie. First I'm going to rescue her, then I'm going to beat her for disobeying me. And then I'm going to tell her about how me Da beat me and how much I liked it. 
Jealous wench: The village witch is looking for you. 
Claire: Okay! 
Villagers: She's a witch! Burn her! 
Jamie: Over my dead body! 
Claire: Honey, I have something to tell you. I'm not a witch but... 
Jamie: Ye must go back! 
Claire: I can't. I long for your manhood too much. It's a manhood like no other. 
The Anti-Frank: I too long for your manhood. I think I will bugger you right after I crush your hand with a hammer. But, I love you. You remind me of my dead brother. Here's some grease. 
Jamie: Ouch. Oooh, but that feels sort of good. Och, I'm so ashamed. 
Claire: We must rescue Jamie! Send in the cows! 
Jamie: OCH! Me hand! Just let me die! 
Claire: Never! Let's go to France. 
Jamie: Och, aye lassie, I feel much better now. 
Father Anselm: God says it's okay that you're a bigamist. 
Claire: Awesome. Time to use my foreknowledge of past events for good! 
Diana Gabaldon: The sequel will be 900 pages.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Here is a very funny "Plot Summary" for Outlander written by a reader/reviewer, Holly on Goodreads. It is meant to be tongue in cheek and like the books or not, imo very funny...


LOL, love it, hilarious summary! I'm a big Outlander fan & got a good laugh out of it, thanks for posting it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, Octochick, it was funny!  What a summary, huh?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Really enjoyed that summary!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great summary. You could have saved me 31 hours and 58 minutes of my life if you posted that back in April. LOL. 

No, seriously, I am glad I listened to the book. Now I know what everyone is talking about.

And I almost quit listening after the "punishing Claire" scene.

L


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Bane766 said:


> Spanking? That's not that bad. I thought he beat her up. I guess some people blew it up, eh? As I said I wasn't trolling...just curious why women would be ok with it. Obviously it's not as big a deal as I got from some of the reviews.


 I've never been "OK with it" and if it had happened again, I would have stopped readng. I do understand that in the context of the times it was probably acceptable behaviour from Jamie's p.o.v but I really don't think it was _necessary _ to the story.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> I've never been "OK with it" and if it had happened again, I would have stopped readng. I do understand that in the context of the times it was probably acceptable behaviour from Jamie's p.o.v but I really don't think it was _necessary _ to the story.


Yeah, my main question was with everyone on the first couple pages praising him...it just didn't fit. I was taught never to hit/physically hurt a woman and have stayed true to that my whole life. There may be circumstances where it is hard to avoid it, but you CAN avoid it I would think. If I read that in a book I would find it despicable of the main character and would end up hating him for it. It wouldn't stop me from finishing the book, (as I said in another thread I'm a big fan of villians not always the 'heroes') but I certainly wouldn't be praising the 'hero' afterwards.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I'll be inserting "send in the cows" into my conversation at any opportune (or inopportune) moment.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

A friend was just recommending this series to me. I remembered seeing this thread, so I've been reading through it. I was onboard until I saw this:



marianner said:


> Vg, they're talking about the scene when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This could be a deal-breaker for me.


Spoiler



I don't understand, and can't handle it, when women stay with men who abuse them.


 Would someone share the context with me so I can decide if I want to read the book? In the meantime I got the sample so I can give it a try.

I just read the rest of this thread, and this issue is discussed on the last two pages. I think I feel better about it...


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Octochick, thanks for the laugh. That summary is hilarious.

I LOVED Outlandler, but I had a few of the same issues as others. There were a few "deal breaker" moments for me and it was never the same after that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> A friend was just recommending this series to me. I remembered seeing this thread, so I've been reading through it. I was onboard until I saw this:
> 
> This could be a deal-breaker for me.
> 
> ...


Okay, if you can read it in context, you'll understand. This is not about an abusive man beating up on a woman. This is 18th Century Scotland when it was expected that a man would beat his wife with a belt or a stick if she misbehaved. We know better now, but it was a common occurrence, then.

First, he didn't beat her in the broad sense of the word. He didn't use his fists. He used his belt and he would only have swatted her bottom a few times, but Claire, being a 20th century woman, objected and bit him and actually beat up on him first.

The reason for the spanking was that she deliberately put him and his men in danger of their lives, which could be considered treachery. In particular, when they rescued her from the clutches of the evil villain, it put Jamie in danger of more than his life. He had already endured two floggings by this guy and the baddie had even worse things in mind for Jamie.

Even then he might not have punished her, but if one of the men had done such a thing, the punishment would have been much more severe. By punishing her, he restored her credibility with the men and they knew she wouldn't betray them again.

Jamie promised Claire he would never do it again and he kept that promise.

The sample doesn't do the book justice in my opinion. It gets really good once Claire pops back to the 18th century.

It's my favorite book and once I get the GK's settled back in school, I'll be reading it again.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

4Katie said:


> A friend was just recommending this series to me. I remembered seeing this thread, so I've been reading through it. I was onboard until I saw this:
> 
> This could be a deal-breaker for me.
> 
> ...


Don't let this scene keep you from reading the book. It's not a "wife-beating" like we hear about in the news. We certainly don't think it's appropriate these days, but it fits in the context of the book. And I'm telling you, once you see how this man loves this woman, whew....I'd consider taking a belt across the arse for that!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jamie's love for Claire is what keeps me reading these books.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

@Octochick

Thank you so much for posting that summary/parody - I needed a good laugh!

Out of five stars, I'd give _Outlander_ 3.5, mostly for the intriguing premise. I think the time travel aspect is interesting, especially since Claire is not a contemporary woman but a nurse in WWII, so not only did Gabaldon have to research 18th Century Scotland, she also researched The British Isles immediately after the WWII. Gabaldon's description is rich and really brings the two time periods alive for me. I had a hard time relating to Claire, though, which is the main reason I didn't continue with the series after the first book--for someone who gets thrown unexpectedly back in time, she doesn't have much of a reaction or seem that curious about it.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

But didn't you love Jamie?


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Aside from the tush-walloping incident already discussed here, Jamie is a character to fuel many a lassies' fantasies.  

That said, that incident did change my perspective on his character.  Although I understood it from the historical context, it still left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Octochick - thanks so much. I'm one of those this book just didn't do much for. I kept is as bedtime reading for a while because I could put it down each night. Books I really like aren't bedtime reading because I'll stay up all night and *READ *them. After the spanking scene I just didn't care any more. It wasn't that it offended me that much, although that kind of stuff does offend me. I never had much sense that either one of them cared for the other that much, just that they enjoyed the sex. He starts out all grateful to her for the sexual initiation and then shortly after is all I'm so studly I don't care if you don't want to do it in the middle of 20 other men, I *FEEL *like it. So I skipped to the end thinking to see how it came out and landed right in the middle of the homosexual rape - and ick. It's the second book I've read lately that included rape of the "hero." Is this in style at the moment?

My personal take on all the defense of abuse of women as historical is that even in the worst of times there were always people who rose above what was going on. During slavery there were abolitionists. During the Nazi Holocaust there were the kind of people who hid Anne Frank and her family. Those people should be the "heroes," not the ones who went along with the everyone does it of their times. I have no problem seeing abuse as fitting in historical context except when it's supposed to be a "hero" who perpetrates it.

I also can't get over a sneaking suspicion that people who see nothing wrong with abuse of women by a so-called hero couldn't accept a man as a hero if he did exactly the same kind of abuse to a child or an animal. Leave out the sexual component and just consider the beatings, torture, etc.

That opinion gets me told to sit down and shut up on the Romance forums, but here I expect disagreement to be both more tolerant and more polite.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

@ellenoc--
Great analysis of that scene. It's always bothered me but I never thought it through that far. On a related note regarding "heroes," some friends and I are in the process of watching _Lost_ all the way through, and one friend and I have been disagreeing a bit on what constitutes a hero versus a villian versus an anti-hero. I like my characters 3-D but I want there to be distinct good guys to root for and bad guys to boo. I like complex villians who you can feel some sympathy for, but they should still be villians when all is said and done. Same thing with the heroes--they should have shades of gray, but not be so gray I lose sympathy for them. And then there are those intriguing characters who you're never quite sure about until the end, like Snape in the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> So I skipped to the end thinking to see how it came out and landed right in the middle of the homosexual rape - and ick. It's the second book I've read lately that included rape of the "hero." Is this in style at the moment?


I wouldn't say so since Outlander was written in 1991.



> My personal take on all the defense of abuse of women as historical is that even in the worst of times there were always people who rose above what was going on. During slavery there were abolitionists. During the Nazi Holocaust there were the kind of people who hid Anne Frank and her family. Those people should be the "heroes," not the ones who went along with the everyone does it of their times. I have no problem seeing abuse as fitting in historical context except when it's supposed to be a "hero" who perpetrates it.


The fact is that Jamie did rise above it. He respected Claire and they worked their way into becoming equal partners. Isn't that what a marriage is all about? Does any marriage start out with complete understanding of each other? Aren't there pitfalls along the way that the couple can either overcome or drown in?

You made the point that we would feel differently if he had beaten a child or an animal. What if it was a man who had betrayed the group and put them in the kind of danger that Claire did? His punishment would most likely have been more severe. Remember the beating Jamie took in the Hall for Laoghaire? At least that. And if he had been English, a hundred lashes.



> That opinion gets me told to sit down and shut up on the Romance forums, but here I expect disagreement to be both more tolerant and more polite.


Everyone I ever recommended Outlander to has loved it until a couple of years ago when I entered the Amazon forums. Then I found out there were a lot of people who didn't like the book. No problem. I still read it and still enjoy it.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Everyone I ever recommended Outlander to has loved it until a couple of years ago when I entered the Amazon forums. Then I found out there were a lot of people who didn't like the book. No problem. I still read it and still enjoy it.


I'm with you, Gertie. We can't all like the same books. We don't all read them the same way. I think it was brave of Gabaldon to include the tush-walloping scene. I think she's gotten a lot of flack for it. Not that it's hurt sales. Ha ha. But she is in no way endorsing spouse abuse. I think it's safe to say that we all think it's reprehensible. But we can't expect a character from the 18th century who grew up the way young Jamie did and who has strong ideas of what constitutes honor and duty to behave in a politically correct manner, just because-- like Claire-- we firmly believe no one should ever attempt to "punish" a spouse in that way.

I think the scene is integral to the novel. And, yes, there's a strong sexual element to it. As well as a point. Jamie and Claire over the course of the novel-- and the sequels-- emerge as completely equal partners. She's as much a hero as he is. In fact, I think she saves him more often-- and in more ways-- than he saves her. And as Gertie points out, he never lays a hand on her again in that way. And we're talking about a million pages here, if you count all the sequels.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> Octochick - thanks so much. I'm one of those this book just didn't do much for. I kept is as bedtime reading for a while because I could put it down each night. Books I really like aren't bedtime reading because I'll stay up all night and *READ *them. After the spanking scene I just didn't care any more. It wasn't that it offended me that much, although that kind of stuff does offend me. I never had much sense that either one of them cared for the other that much, just that they enjoyed the sex. He starts out all grateful to her for the sexual initiation and then shortly after is all I'm so studly I don't care if you don't want to do it in the middle of 20 other men, I *FEEL *like it. So I skipped to the end thinking to see how it came out and landed right in the middle of the homosexual rape - and ick. It's the second book I've read lately that included rape of the "hero." Is this in style at the moment?


Sorry you didn't continue on. Even though Jamie and Claire were forced into the marriage, they became each other's life. After they return to Leoch, Jamie tells Claire that she owns his soul. You also missed the tear-jerker part when


Spoiler



he tries to send her back to Frank.


 That part alone will give a whole new aspect of their relationship.

However, having said all of that, I understand that not everyone enjoys the same books. That is what is so great about having such a wide selection for the Kindle. Personally, some of the writers on KB are my favorites and they write various genres. Our own Gertie is one of my top favorite.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Geez, now I'm gonna have to try the books out of curiosity, if nothing else!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Sorry you didn't continue on. Even though Jamie and Claire were forced into the marriage, they became each other's life. After they return to Leoch, Jamie tells Claire that she owns his soul. You also missed the tear-jerker part when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh, yeah. Goosebumping here. Or in DiA when she says


Spoiler



By then Jamie was my heart and the breath of my body.


 I haven't read it too often, have I? 



> However, having said all of that, I understand that not everyone enjoys the same books. That is what is so great about having such a wide selection for the Kindle. Personally, some of the writers on KB are my favorites and they write various genres. Our own Gertie is one of my top favorite.


Thanks, T. Watch my novelette thread the end of the week. 

It's true. I've read a wide variety of genres and styles since I've been on KB and really enjoyed finding new authors. Sometimes I still get in a reading rut (Nero Wolfe for now), but when I come up for air, I can stroll through my long TBR list and pick up a KB author.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The fact is that Jamie did rise above it. He respected Claire and they worked their way into becoming equal partners. Isn't that what a marriage is all about? Does any marriage start out with complete understanding of each other? Aren't there pitfalls along the way that the couple can either overcome or drown in?


I'm afraid I'm just one of the hard heads who doesn't believe a man "overcomes" getting off on beating a woman, and I think the female fantasy that men like that change is dangerous. But of course that's what fiction is - fantasy - and I understand how different ones of us enjoy or reject different authors' versions. Heaven knows none of my favorite books ever enjoyed anything like the popularity of Outlander.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> I'm afraid I'm just one of the hard heads who doesn't believe a man "overcomes" getting off on beating a woman, and I think the female fantasy that men like that change is dangerous. But of course that's what fiction is - fantasy - and I understand how different ones of us enjoy or reject different authors' versions. Heaven knows none of my favorite books ever enjoyed anything like the popularity of Outlander.


I can't agree with you that Jamie "got off" on beating Claire. She wasn't punished for burning the dinner or laughing at the wrong time or just for being there. That's what happened to Mary McNab and her son in the books. I'm sorry you can't see the difference between a man like Jamie Fraser and Rabbie McNab.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I must say I'm surprised at the reaction to the ... spanking? I'm not really sure what to call it. (I don't really think it's fair to call it a beating because when I think of a guy beating a girl, I imagine a bruised face and blood.) I don't believe any of us here are advocates of spousal abuse. I'm the type of person that if a guy hit me, I'd slug him right back.

While it's been about a year, I believe, since I read the first book, I don't remember having any type of horrified reaction to that scene.


Spoiler



The Randall rape stuff is where I squirmed.


 I saw it more the way Gertie does. It was a learning experience for everyone. Claire realised she couldn't just run off and do whatever she wanted without consequences


Spoiler



(remember Randall tried to rape her again)


 and Jamie learned the way men do things in his time period aren't always the best. But it seemed to me that men in that time period treated their wives like children at times. They did something wrong, and they got spanked much like children do. I'm not saying it's right, I'm just saying that's the mindset. I believe Jamie's grown quite a lot since then, and he respects and values Claire and treats her like a queen. Although, Claire still manages to walk into trouble. So perhaps Jamie learned a bit more than Claire did.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I must say I'm surprised at the reaction to the ... spanking?


I was initially reacting to the statement that it was a beating. I'll never accept a woman being beaten or raped and then staying with the man.

I still have a problem with the spanking thing, but now that I understand more about the setting of the book and what happened (or more importantly, what didn't happen) later in the book, I can live with it.

I think.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I was initially reacting to the statement that it was a beating. I'll never accept a woman being beaten or raped and then staying with the man.
> 
> I still have a problem with the spanking thing, but now that I understand more about the setting of the book and what happened (or more importantly, what didn't happen) later in the book, I can live with it.
> 
> I think.


I can definitely understand that. Seeing the word "beating" would definitely leave me hesitant as well.

Well, let us know what you think if you decide to read it!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 2, 2010)

Before I say anything else, I want to say that I loved this book and moved right onto Dragonfly in Amber. However, I had a hard time dealing with the spanking scenario. I understand the time period and how it fit into the story, but I really like the character of Jamie and I had difficult time accepting that a man as noble as he would do this. This part of the storyline really troubled me.

I was also very troubled by what happened to Jamie at Wentworth. I did not anticipate that one and it was a shock. On a whole though, I've become addicted to this series.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Before I say anything else, I want to say that I loved this book and moved right onto Dragonfly in Amber. However, I had a hard time dealing with the spanking scenario. I understand the time period and how it fit into the story, but I really like the character of Jamie and I had difficult time accepting that a man as noble as he would do this. This part of the storyline really troubled me.
> 
> I was also very troubled by what happened to Jamie at Wentworth. I did not anticipate that one and it was a shock. On a whole though, I've become addicted to this series.


lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Katie, didn't we warn you that Jamie and Claire could become addictive?   Sorry, our oversight.

When I first read it, I found it raised very powerful emotions in me and I had to put the book down and walk away three or four times. Had to catch my breath.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

For me, the sign of a good book is if I keep thinking of the book and characters after I finished the book, or if it is a series, they call to me to start the next one. This is what happened with this series. After I finished the first one, Claire and Jaime were in my head telling me to pick up the next book. I have so far read the first three, and am trying earnestly to not start the 4th one yet. I would like to get in a few "ordinary" books before I start Drums.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> For me, the sign of a good book is if I keep thinking of the book and characters after I finished the book, or if it is a series, they call to me to start the next one.


OT, but that's what The Art of Racing in the Rain did to me. I just can't stop thinking about it. Every time I look at Yogi I think of Enzo.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

4Katie said:


> OT, but that's what The Art of Racing in the Rain did to me. I just can't stop thinking about it. Every time I look at Yogi I think of Enzo.


I love Enzo!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

There's a very good chance my next dog will be named Enzo.


----------

